# Snowblower clogging



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I have an old John Deere TRS21, and she is amazing, will throw snow a mile, unless of course, the snow is wet. It never used to throw anything, but gave it a new impeller and now it can handle light snow amazingly and even the heavier stuff. But it still tends to clog with wet snow when I see all the others in the neigborhood working fine, (this is embarassing for me since I bleed green). I was wondering what the best solution would be, I know it will never handle what the plows push into the drive, but you guys all swear by Fluid Film, would that help? If so, were do I buy it?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Fluid Film is a good product and the best part is that you can purchase it at...

Wait for it....

*JOHN DEERE!!!!!*


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Not too many JD places around here (Saint Paul) I have a few, but never looked for FF, guess I'll get to make another trip!purplebou:bluebounc


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Is your engine run at 3,600 rpm? They need to spin fast enough to throw snow if engine run slow it will have hard time throw.

Try go slow down and see if it work.


My guess that is. Engine not run full speed, belt is slip, worn out pulley cause belt slip, bad bearing on auger make hard to spin fast, electric or clutch pto is slip, and go too fast cause slowdown engine plus auger.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Milwaukee;484353 said:


> Is your engine run at 3,600 rpm? They need to spin fast enough to throw snow if engine run slow it will have hard time throw.
> 
> Try go slow down and see if it work.
> 
> My guess that is. Engine not run full speed, belt is slip, worn out pulley cause belt slip, bad bearing on auger make hard to spin fast, electric or clutch pto is slip, and go too fast cause slowdown engine plus auger.


hes probably got u cover new belt or a bearing thats cosing u to lose power or something


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

Try gemplers.com, they have fluid film for a good price and shipping is not that bad. I usually get 2 gal. at crack and get within 2 days.


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

would fluid flim work on my craftsman snow blower haveing the same promblem


----------

